# Happy Birthday George



## LondonDragon (22 Aug 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GEORGE!!!    
Have a good one down there mate, stay away from the spiders!!
Keep safe!


----------



## Steve Smith (22 Aug 2008)

Happy Birthday mate!  Enjoy a cup of Tim Hortons and a muffin  (You've got a Tim Horton's on base right?)


----------



## Ed Seeley (22 Aug 2008)

Happy Birthday George.  Take care down there mate, hopefully the smoke from all the candles will give you good tactical cover!!!!


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (22 Aug 2008)

happy birthday mate  keep safe


----------



## Dan Crawford (22 Aug 2008)

Happy Birthday matey!


----------



## Joecoral (22 Aug 2008)

Penblywdd Hapus (happy birthday) big fella, stay safe, come home soon
Joe


----------



## aaronnorth (22 Aug 2008)

Happy Birthday mate, shame you are over there, we will have to have the party with out you   

stay safe


----------



## planter (22 Aug 2008)

Have good one George!


----------



## aaronnorth (22 Aug 2008)

Also Happy birthday to pleccy22


----------



## TDI-line (22 Aug 2008)

Happy birthday George, have a good one buddy.


----------



## George Farmer (22 Aug 2008)

Thanks guys.

'Normal' day for me here.  Got lots of nice cards from family though.  I nearly cried when I read my daughters' cards...    

And it's my wedding anniversary tomorrow...  

Ah well, we'll celebrate properly when I get home.


----------



## TDI-line (23 Aug 2008)

Happy Anniversary too.  

You will have alot of celebrating to catch up on when you get back.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (23 Aug 2008)

Ami de joyeux anniversaire pal!

Aint know shame in crying pal. Have a good one when you get home, it will be the best you ever have!


----------



## aaronnorth (23 Aug 2008)

Happy Annivesary George


----------



## Arana (23 Aug 2008)

Happy Birthday Mate!!!


----------



## John Starkey (23 Aug 2008)

Hi George,happy birthday for yesterday,as you can see its mine today,i must be the grandad of this forum  ,anyway take care and be safe,regards john.


----------

